# R9 280x or GTX 770 ? + PSU



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2014)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: FSP SAGA II 500W

2. What is your budget?
Ans: ~25K for card. can spend additional money for PSU. 

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1080p , might upgrade to 1440p

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: 
Intel Core i5 2400
Intel DH67BL
2 x 4GB G.Skill RipJaw
MSI HD 6850 Cyclone OC/Power Edition
ASUS Xonar ST
Cooler Master 430
FSP SAGA II 500W
Samsung 2233 21.5" Monitor

thinking about upgrading my rig for better framerates (60+) and ultra quality. I am thinking of going for 144hz monitor in the near future, may be even for 3D gaming. not sure if my current psu will handle these cards.

I will change my m/b / processor in future for CF/SLI setup (may be 6 months later). 

I am more inclined towards 770 as i read about issues in amd cards ( coil wining, artifacts etc on newegg). also nvidia cards have advantage of better 3d supported monitors.

my only issue with 770 is that its a 2 gig card.

so please let me know which models to go for.


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

First of all for ~25k GTX 770 not possible.

Heard about artifacts in Asus cards, but no issues in Sapphire AMD cards afaik.

r9 280x trashes 770 in almost every benchmark @1080p

If u want to play @ 1440p i would recommend r9 290.
if u want to stick to 1080p go for R9 280x period


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2014)

^^ Buy Online ASUS GTX 770 GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Cards in India


----------



## d3p (Jul 15, 2014)

As i told you before, GTX 770 with 144Hz [1080p] will be a killer combo for BF also CS.

AMD Catalyst is a CURSE for these games.


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Buy Online ASUS GTX 770 GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Cards in India


Still 770 gets knocked over by R9 280x in many bench


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 16, 2014)

IMO get the Sapphire r9 280x Toxic edition. 
It will cost you less that gtx 770 and will give the same performance if not better.
Extra 1gb memory would be helpful too


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 16, 2014)

Go with R9 280x toxic edition,it performs same as Gtx 770 at less price 


*i.imgur.com/uOjaOMX.png

*i.imgur.com/UPtY4VJ.png

*i.imgur.com/Y8eA1Rj.png


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> *Still 770 gets knocked over by R9 280x in many bench*



Really ?

AMD R9 280x VS Nvidia GTX 770 [Solved] - Gtx - Graphics & Displays

changing r9 280x for gtx 770 2gb | TechPowerUp Forums

AMD Radeon R9 280X vs nVidia GeForce GTX 770 graphics card comparison review: best mid-range card for gamers - PC Advisor

Review: Palit GeForce GTX 770 OC - Graphics - HEXUS.net - Page 5

Radeon R9 280X vs GeForce GTX 770: which is the best graphics card? - Opinion - Trusted Reviews

*hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/61201-amd-radeon-r9-280x-vs-nvidia-geforce-gtx-770-4k/?page=4

- - - Updated - - -

Cherry Picked benchmarks? comparing a Toxic edition card with a stock 770 

And i Quote


"Performance-wise, the R9 280X comes in just under the GTX 770. *Despite the 280X having a significantly larger memory bus and superior memory bandwidth, its average in-game frame rate is not as high as that of the GTX 770. Across our tests, the 280X achieved an average of 73 fps. This is only a few frames per second slower than the GTX 770*, but based on the hardware, we would expect the 280X to win here."


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2014)

But many future games are named for mantle support. We saw what mantle support did to BF4


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 16, 2014)

What it did is made the game playable with CPUs which are not so high-end and still delivered decent FPS. Which is very commendable and a great job done. But if you see closely, in most of the benchmarks there are numerous instances where nvidia GPUs are going neck to neck with any AMD counterparts ( if not leading), there are a few FPS differences in each side in different resolution.There are no instances where a GTX 780 is lacking with more than 10-15 FPS es to a R9-290 or even 290X.

Point is, having mantle in your GPU is a great thing. Buying a GPU only because there is mantle is not a great thing. R9 280X is *one hell of a card*, the most popular for 1080P right now, the only reason being the price point, for GTX 770, it never came down from what it was at launch in India, in all other ways its a tad faster than 280X at FHD and WQHD. 280X has been VFM from beginning. There was a 21K card even, but if 770 comes down to that PP at some point of time. It can very well be considered.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 16, 2014)

for some games gtx 770 is faster, and for some other games 280x is faster. it is your pick anyways. however aiming for 1440p in future, i dont see a reason picking up 770 with 2gb vram. some current games are pushing gpu to use more than 2gb vram even for 1080p game play.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 16, 2014)

^^ Above is true for a very limited amount of time, once the future games start making the gpu hit the VRAM wall, by then the GPU will already be running short on processing capabilities, both 770 and 280X lacks it. The requirement for VRAM will be standard of 4GB, both 2 and 3 Gigs will be a waste. There is no stopping it. for 1440P 3gb VRAM "only now" makes sense. VRAM matters highly when someone cranks AA to a superfluous level. In future games, neither of the cards will be able to sustain high AA quality anyway. 

A GTX 770 4GB makes the proper sense, but its expensive. I say pick whichever you wish to. I have 4GB card, the FUD around internet for hyped VRAM usage for Watch_dogs dint help much in my case.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2014)

there are a few versions from sapphire for 280x, toxic, vapor-x , dual x. im checking the differences. 

also recommend me a good psu.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

Anything but a 2 GB card if you're planning to buy a monitor with resolution > 1080p.

Any of the above two cards would do. See your budget and then decide.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2014)

I see that 280x sapphire cards also has issues with artifacts. It's kinda 50/50 .


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

*www.google.co.in/search?q=gtx+770+artifacts

*www.google.co.in/search?q=r9+280x+artifacts

"<insert_card_name> artifcats"

*www.google.co.in/search?q=hd+6850+artifacts


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2014)

ico said:


> *www.google.co.in/search?q=gtx+770+artifacts
> 
> *www.google.co.in/search?q=r9+280x+artifacts
> 
> ...



So any solution, it happens in some cards or all cards??


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 17, 2014)

Not all cards, some. Many are there without any issues, its with unstable clocks on some units. A bios update or RMA fixes it most of the time.


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't think the Sapphire r9 280x vapor-x trix has any artifacts.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

see here a 'fix'. taken from tomshardware.



Spoiler



I had similar problem with my XFX R9 280X. This seems to be common problem due to low memory clock when idle.
I managed to temporarily fix the problem by forcing the card to have constant 1500Mhz memory clock using Catalyst.

What you need to do is create a new preset in catalyst, then open C:\User\user name\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE
open Profiles.xml with notepad, copy the whole content and paste it into your newly created profile in the Profiles folder.
In the new profile xml,
find CoreClockTarget and change the "want_0" value="50000"
find MemoryClockTarget and change "want_0" value="your GPU full load memory clock"
Save changes, then activate the new profile from Presets tab in Catalyst.
Finally, enable Overdrive and set the overdrive GPU clock and memory clock to your GPU full load clock.
This "fix" the problem for me, if there is newer Vbios from MSI website. It might be better to update your Vbios first to see if it fix your problem.


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> see here a 'fix'. taken from tomshardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW how to find the artifact issue


----------



## tkin (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm using Sapphire R9280X, no artifacts as such, although I'd suggest you stay away from Beta drivers as soon as they launch, otherwise pretty good card. Runs very cool.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'm using Sapphire R9280X, no artifacts as such, although I'd suggest you stay away from Beta drivers as soon as they launch, otherwise pretty good card. Runs very cool.



what temps are you getting ?


----------



## cooldude94 (Jul 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'm using Sapphire R9280X, no artifacts as such, although I'd suggest you stay away from Beta drivers as soon as they launch, otherwise pretty good card. Runs very cool.



Which kind? most issues are with toxic model


----------



## tkin (Jul 17, 2014)

RCuber said:


> what temps are you getting ?


*gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/07/17/fvm.png
Thief maxed out, ambient is 30c around.

- - - Updated - - -



cooldude94 said:


> Which kind? most issues are with toxic model


SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 280X 3GB GDDR5 OC


----------

